# Border Collie Pup toilet training help



## Lovebug (Nov 10, 2008)

we have a cute male border collie about 4.5 months old, responding well to training such as sit, come stay etc.

However we are finding it difficult to house train him, often doing his business indoors, even after a long walk, he will not go as other dogs do on every lamp post, but seems hes waiting till he gets home.

Help, we have tried newspapers, toilet trainig sheets etc.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Dont worry about it hun , he will eventually get what you're asking him to do ... just be lavish with the praise (and maybe a treat) when he gets it right , and ignore any mistakes he makes 
at 4 and a half months your pup is still just a baby really , Toffee was about 6 months old before we stopped having any accidents at all in the house , and about 7 months old before he started 'going' on his walks and not holding it in until he got back into the garden


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Lovebug said:


> we have a cute male border collie about 4.5 months old, responding well to training such as sit, come stay etc.
> 
> However we are finding it difficult to house train him, often doing his business indoors, even after a long walk, he will not go as other dogs do on every lamp post, but seems hes waiting till he gets home.
> 
> Help, we have tried newspapers, toilet trainig sheets etc.


He is, he doesn't want to leave his calling card for every other dog to read, as he grows in confidence and age, he will start daring to go to the toilet off territory, I love Border Collies, but they are wusses


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

We house trained Poppy very quickly and only had dirty nighttimes but that stopped once I got her out walking and got her into a routine (taking her out morning and evening). However, when we got Lady (who is now 12 weeks) she is being a total pain in the arse! She has had about 5 clean nights but is still having accidents.

I think it just varies from dog to dog, just keep up the praise for correct behaviour! You will get there in the end!!#

Good luck!!


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

A very confident dog will pee every 9 feet, to let everyone know he's around and the GREATEST.

A not-so-confident, or young dog, will often wait until he gets home, hoping that if he doesn't leave any "pee-mail" when he's out and about, nobody will notice him 

When you come in from walks, hang around the garden for a bit. Have a brolly and a book with you if it seems like it might take a while


----------

